# Habitation door woes !



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can give me a head start on sorting out my 2008 Autotrail Cheyenne 696G central door locking system.
For some unknown reason during my last outing the habitation door now refuses to lock using my Sigma alarm fob despite this working perfectly well up to that point.
When using the Sigma key fob the cab doors lock/ open fine but nothing happens to the habitation door lock, I have to resort to using the metal key to close / open this door. 
I’ve also tried the Fiat key fob and the same thing happens 
i.e cab door control only.
..... I just can’t work out what’s changed all of a sudden, its driving me nuts so any clues gratefully received.

Thanks all


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This could be an open circuit problem. A physical break in the power supply to the door lock if everything else is working.
Alan


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

I had all sorts of problems with the door, so sprayed half a can of WD 40 inside the door, at latches and trigger, it was running out of the holes in the bottom of the door, solved problems.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Broom said:


> Hi
> 
> I had all sorts of problems with the door, so sprayed half a can of WD 40 inside the door, at latches and trigger, it was running out of the holes in the bottom of the door, solved problems.
> Broom


Thanks for that Broom , Went mad with the WD40 for 30 minutes or so an bingo problem solved . Suspect the squirts into the outer handle mechanism and key hole really did the trick though ... will be making this part of my regular routine now .


----------

